# Down 4 the count



## bingofuel (Jan 27, 2011)

I am amazed how in the last month, my main focus has turned from "how can I keep this family together" to "maybe a divorce is best"....Total effort is VERY one-sided -I am exhausted from trying and no progress has been made... The days I feel like things are getting better are fewer and far between. Most of the time I just feel like used crud.


----------



## Shianne (Feb 5, 2011)

I need to go back and find your story since I am consumed with my own dreck... but wow do I know this feeling. Good luck!


----------

